# Tourist Visa Query



## ianrobbo (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi All
Sorry if this has been asked before,if so please point me to the correct thread.

I applied for and received a tourist visa valid for 1 year.
The online form asks you for the proposed entry date which I put down as 10/09/2010. as I can not travel before then.

Problem is they have given me a visa that is valid from 2nd June 2010 - 1st June 2011. So in effect I will only have just under 9 mths in Oz which slightly mucks up my plan of buying a camper van and doing the grand tour.

I have e-mailed the enquiries section but get no reply - Can anyone see a way around this?

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ianrobbo said:


> Hi All
> Sorry if this has been asked before,if so please point me to the correct thread.
> 
> I applied for and received a tourist visa valid for 1 year.
> ...


Are you sure that the date range they have given you is not in regard to when your latest entry can be.
There has been a situation where 12 month tourist visas have actually allowed for a longer stay with one trip out of Australia and return just before what is given as latest entry date, ie. in your case if you came entered in September and then exited/returned in May, it could be you would be good for a further 12 months from the date you came back in.
Another poster indicated recently that a change has been made to that but still just check what is your latest entry date and if you have 12 months from then.


----------



## ianrobbo (Jun 9, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Are you sure that the date range they have given you is not in regard to when your latest entry can be.
> There has been a situation where 12 month tourist visas have actually allowed for a longer stay with one trip out of Australia and return just before what is given as latest entry date, ie. in your case if you came entered in September and then exited/returned in May, it could be you would be good for a further 12 months from the date you came back in.
> Another poster indicated recently that a change has been made to that but still just check what is your latest entry date and if you have 12 months from then.


Hi
Thanks for the quick reply

I got this reply from the immi dept 
"Your visa validity:
Your visa is valid for travel to Australia from: 24 June 2010 to 24 June
2011
Period of authorised stay: 24 June 2011
Number of entries: Multiple"

The original expiry date has changed but I take it from this that I still have to be out by 24 June 11?


----------



## cykrtnsune (Jun 28, 2010)

hilllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ianrobbo (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi as well!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ianrobbo said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> I got this reply from the immi dept
> ...


I'd follow up with them further with reference to your application date of intended entry and indicate that you had a plan to use a campervan for a full twelve months period.
If you do not get a satisfactory response, on the contact page Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship under Compliments and Complaints you'll see a link for feedback to the Global Feedback Unit and you could send them a message to ask what is going on?

I'd be interested in what happens for I do have contact with Immi myself from time to time.
If you like, once you have five posts up you should be able to click on my name and PM me details and if need be I'll see if I can find out more this end.
btw, with your plan, if you were prepared to be a bit flexible, maybe hire a car here and there, you might want to give some thought to doing relocations all around Australia - Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars
Could work out a lot cheaper, newer vehicles and no worrie re breakdowns or selling again.
They do have the limit re driving time between cities but if their earliest pick up date and latest delivery allows, you can usually book an extra three days at a discount rate.
If you have a yarn with them re your plan to get all the way around Australia, they might even be prepared to offer something of a sweetener as they could even use a plan like that to market relocations and they're always after drivers just as much as doing hires.

Cheers,


----------



## ianrobbo (Jun 9, 2010)

Got a result - New visa granted 1year from date of entering Australia ( to enter no later than June 25th 2011)

Thanks for the advice 

Next step is to find a campervan..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ianrobbo said:


> Got a result - New visa granted 1year from date of entering Australia ( to enter no later than June 25th 2011)
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> 
> Next step is to find a campervan..


That's good news Robbo and you can get some reasonably priced people type mover mini vans you can pull seats out of or the mini cargo commercial type ones that are just already an empty shell and then buy a cheap matress, an esky or a 12V car fridge and some camping type gear and you're set.
Popular Brands are Toyota Hiace, Mitsubishi Express, Ford Econovan and Holden Transit I think they call theirs.
One brand not so much into vans is the Nissan but their Nomad is an example of what you get for about 20 YO models @ Used NISSAN NOMAD cars - Find NISSAN NOMAD cars for sale - CarPoint Australia
If the Nissan Nomad page doesn't come up from having timed out, you can just use carpoint to put in different makes and models.
When you get here, in whatever city you're in have a look about a few backpacker hostels as you'll always find heaps for sale on notice boards and if a backpacker is looking to leave real soon, you could pick up a good buy.
BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia has a reasonable listing of where hostels are.
There is a catch however to what state you buy in and state of registration and ideally you'll want to buy one with rego of the state you land in and plan on leaving from after a circuit though that can present a problem if it's NSW for you need to present vehicles each 12 months on rego due date to get a safety check done _[ you may be able to cancel existing rego and with a newcertificate take out a new 12 months rego to cover that ]. _Queensland and Vic are better for though a vehicle needs a safety certificate at time of sale, you do not need one each year and you can pay rego when its due online.
SA is possibly similar and sale/registration can be changed online for a WA registered vehicle though for all you'll need something to show an address and a letter from a youth hostel may suffice.


----------

